# Goat DOWN - She's gone  :(



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

> *Update*:  Thank you for trying to help.  She's gone.  Wishful thinking on my part as she was simply in beginning stages of rigor.  I'm so heartbroken, after losing our quail the other night I just didn't want to believe that she was actually dead.


Elsie is down!!!  I don't know for sure that she's dead.  I don't have a stetascope and can't find a pulse.  But finding a pulse on the live goats with their thick coats is tough too.

Where exactly - what exactly should I do!!!???

She is curled up and stiff.  Tetnus???   Mouth is cold.  Ears are lukewarm.  Rear is cool (outside) but it's freaking cold outside.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

She was curled up in the horses hay feeder.  A place she likes to sleep.  She had straw in her mouth.  Mouth is locked shut.  Eyes are staring but don't look dead if you know what I mean.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2011)

If you put your hand near her front legs, underneath on belly, you should be able to feel a heartbeat. Have you gotten hold of your vet yet?

I would say get her out of the hay feeder and go from there. It really sounds odd. See if she is choking on anything. Check her over to see if she could have somehow hurt herself.

I hope she is ok.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

Have you worked to get her warm, or is it too late?

If she is still hanging on, what about getting her some CMPK? BoSe? tetnus antitoxin?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 17, 2011)

I was thinking seizure.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 17, 2011)

That sounds horrible!    I am sooo sorry to hear this.

I don't know much about goats, but I think you should work on getting her in a warm area. Maybe put up a heat lamp and let her lay near it. Or if you have a woodstove, that may work too. But I'd try and keep her body temp up.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 17, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I was thinking seizure.


Yeah, you are right. It sounds like it could be one.


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for trying to help.  She's gone.  Wishful thinking on my part as she was simply in beginning stages of rigor.  I'm so heartbroken, after losing our quail the other night I just didn't want to believe that she was actually dead.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Nov 17, 2011)

I am just so very sorry. Man, I am sorry! 
I read your journal and read about your poor quail. 

Hugs to you: 
       

I am very sorry about this Emily.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Nov 17, 2011)

PM'd you a message


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry Emily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Will you be having an autopsy done to figure out what caused her death?


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear of you loss.


----------



## terrilhb (Nov 17, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. How terrible.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 17, 2011)

sorry


----------



## daisychick (Nov 17, 2011)

Ughhh.  Not the news I was hoping for when I found this post.       I'm so sorry, hugs to you and the family


----------



## elevan (Nov 17, 2011)

We buried her.  She was extremely small compared to other 5 yr old pygmies.  Being 5 yrs old she was never able to settle when bred.  She recently developed a problem with retaining her cud.  The position we found her in was her normal sleeping position in her normal sleeping spot.  What, if any of that played a part I'm not sure.  Maggie came to the door of the barn and called to me when I was getting ready to leave the field from setting the trap to catch the quail's killer.  Maggie calling out after dark was highly unusual so I went to see what was wrong.  She turned toward the horses part of the barn when I reached the doorway and so I followed her.  She went to the hay feeder and looked and Elsie and spoke again.  I said Elsie's name and she didn't respond.  I touched her head and she didn't respond.  I honestly thought that she was asleep.  When she still didn't respond, I inspected further and realized that there was something wrong.  She was no doubt already gone but I so didn't want to believe it.  


Elsie was the sweetest goat that I have ever met and we absolutely adored her.  She will be missed greatly.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. I know how hard it is to lose them.


----------



## Snowhunter (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Em My thoughts are with yall


----------



## jodief100 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am so sorry Emily!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 17, 2011)

Im sorry Emily.  Poor girl. Take care!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Nov 17, 2011)

So Sorry.. She looked just like my Pyggy I lost 2 weeks ago.. now they can frolic together... hugs to you.. so hard when unexpected.. Wiggle Pyggle will take care of her now!!


----------



## TigerLilly (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Nov 17, 2011)

It sounds like she left peacefully in her sleep, sorry you've lost a friend


----------



## autumnprairie (Nov 17, 2011)

So sorry Em ,


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 18, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Pumpkinpup (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm so sorry, Emily.   It is always hard to loose one but an unexpected one like this is more difficult to accept. Sounds as if she went in a peaceful manner and that at least is something to be thankful for. She had a good life with you and was loved. She knew that


----------



## honeyb12 (Nov 18, 2011)

Im so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl.


----------



## jmsim93 (Nov 18, 2011)

saying a prayer for you...


----------

